

5 reasons to avoid code comments - pauloortins
http://pauloortins.com/5-reasons-to-avoid-code-comments/

======
anigbrowl
_Some comment styles can fill a lot of screen space._

Configure your editor to hide them then. Other than the maintenance problem of
comments falling out of sync with code, I don't think these reasons hold up
well.

~~~
pauloortins
You never had problems with out-of-date comments ?

~~~
anigbrowl
That's the one part that I _do_ agree with you about. Reread what I wrote.

